# "Edit in Photoshop" greyed out in Lightroom



## AlphaZeroOne (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi there

I have been using Lightroom and Photoshop CS5 almost daily for the last 18 months on a Windows 7 (64bit), exporting and editing between the 2 as part of my normal workflow. However, having recently upgraded to Lightroom 3.6, I am very puzzled to see that the option to edit in Photoshop is now greyed out and yet all my other external editing programs and exporting plug-ins are still available. The other change that I have noticed is that Lightroom screen becomes corrupted with the file name and background graphics as the program initiates. I am loathed to reinstall Lightroom and wondered if anyone here has experienced these problems before and can advise on how to solve them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## grafitomane (Dec 22, 2011)

*Best option edit the registry*

It has happened to me a few times already (after restarting the computer) and I found this solution,it worked for me at least...

Edit In Photoshop command missing | Photoshop Lightroom

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/401/kb401629.html

good luck

Alex


----------



## AlphaZeroOne (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Alex. Thank you so much for taking the time to respond to my post. I  have since taken to plunge and re-formatted and re-installed both OS and  Photoshop (and Lightroom). Everything worked just fine again for ...  about 24 hours when PS fell over again . I've used PS since it was  first released years ago and have never had any problems before and have  been a regular user of LR since release 1. I can't understand why this  is happening and am beginning to suspect that maybe the latest update to  LR is at the root of it. I will continue to dig around and give you a  nod if I ever manage to get to the bottom of the problem.

PS - carried out the reg edit with some minor amendments and managed to recover both LR and PS. Thanks a heap, Alex. Much appreciated!


----------

